# My babies!



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is most of my herd. All Nigerian Dwarfs from Quail Run Hollow,a Grade A creamery All are bottle babies and are the light of my life.









Buttercup @ 7weeks









Buttercup









SweetPea @9









Lily @ 4 months









SweetPea









Patriot Rose @ 1 day

























Patriot Rose


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow. I did something wrong posting too many pics!LOL! Sorry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Rose is so cute! Love the color.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you Little Bits. She will be coming home nect week. At some point my little herd will all be off the bottle she is the last baby. My oldest one is the white four month old.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They are all very beautiful!! Gorgeous herd you have.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh thank you. All credit given to my breeder for setting me up with these little girls!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Such beautiful goaties!!!!


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are amazing, I have never seen a blue eyed goat before. Stunning little herd!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats on your new goats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you all! I haven't had goats for thirty years. I had a small herd of Nubians years ago. I'm disabled now and these little goats have been great therapy. I can't wait till I can breed them and have kids and milk!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

My newest is home! Caprinos RI Patriot Rose. She is slowing being integrated in he herd. But seems to love the couch too


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What a bunch of cuties. I am just starting out with a small herd and love it already.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the start of my herd too. Four doelings. I'm having so much fun with these cuddly friendly little characters!


----------

